

Cool Science Behind Motivation - gamerDude
http://www.futureoncoming.com/the-surprising-science-of-motivation-are-some-rewards-demotivating/

======
lutusp
I can put the word "science" in an article's text too, but real science
requires more than a word.

The linked article contains the word science (more than once), but no science
and none of the usual indicators of science -- like the statement of a
hypothesis to be tested, a basis for falsification, and ... wait for it ...
evidence in support of the hypothesis.

It's contentless pop psychology, a pastiche of words that primarily convey
emotions and that have no clear definition.

